# Microsoft Word (Envelopes and Labels) Address Book



## fittogo (Jul 20, 2004)

I am running XP and trying make sense out of the address book in envelopes and labels using MS Word. Can't figure out how to open/use it. I'd like to use it to hold a Christmas card address book. Apparently I need to use MS Outlook Address Book to import into this address book. Very confusing. Would greatly appreciate any advice on the best way to set up an address book for envelope use.


----------



## jernelsingh (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re*

Visit the site for more information

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=302603

Cheers


----------



## fittogo (Jul 20, 2004)

*Word Address Book*

To jernelsingh. Many, many thanks! Absolutely could not figure out how to do this. Haven't done it yet, just read your response.


----------

